#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  > [影片] 貓咪會玩「一二三木頭人」　網友：像恐怖片…

## 小尾

日本一隻貓咪莫爾，會玩「一二三木頭人」遊戲，主人邊玩邊把畫面錄下來，讓很多喜歡貓咪的網友大為驚喜；不過也有人覺得很恐怖，甚至把影片配上懸疑片音樂，讓詭異指數飆到最高點。 

還記得童年遊戲「一二三木頭人」嗎？「當鬼」的人背對玩家喊口令，玩家們把握機會往前跑，等鬼回頭，就必須「定格」。而這隻可愛的混種貓咪莫爾，就有這項讓主人感到引以為傲的才藝。 

當主人把門關上，莫爾就往前衝；門一打開，莫爾又定格了；就這樣反覆之下，好不容易達到主人扮演的「鬼」地盤，牠還懂得遊戲規則，馬上飛奔往回跑，再重新開始遊戲！ 

雖然大家都覺得莫爾的才藝非常厲害，但牠「定格」時，真的太太太有定力了！像個木雕動也不動，眼睛還睜地大大的、圓滾滾的，再加上貓咪給人神秘色彩，容易產生怪力亂神的幻想，所以許多網友看了直呼「好可怕喔！」甚至還有人配上恐怖片背景音樂，讓詭異指數飆到最高點。但原始版本，其實是沒有任何配音的。
 [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzzjgBAaWZw&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEmEN8PFsgI&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]下段影片：配上恐佈音樂的「一二三木頭貓」。[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbwpgyRUv5g&feature=player_embedded#[/youtube]

----------


## 黑月影狼

沒說恐怖之前覺得還好

一說恐怖我都不敢開音樂了

而且總覺得會不會是嚇人影片

等最後幾張黑幕打開忽然間變成恐怖照片=A="

不過還好沒有XD"

----------


## wingwolf

果然是……很詭異……
每一次打開門，那只小貓就像是布偶一樣一動不動地立在那裏
最恐怖的是每次打開布偶的位置還不一樣！……（嚇）

這小貓太有才了
不知道他是怎麽學會這個遊戲的

----------


## 九貓

（淚）我就是那個真的直接覺得是恐怖片的白癡。
鬼故事梗看太多.........

不過配上音樂我整個拍桌大笑啊ＸＤＤＤＤＤＤＤ

----------


## 喵咪貓

哈哈

這個影片看過很多遍

雖然抓了艾斯來玩玩看

不過那隻笨貓不懂規則啦...

因為我躲起來之後

牠會直接衝過來打我

囧


圓圓真可愛~

----------


## Rocko

不曉得貓主人是不是太常玩 Metal Gear Solid 和 Splinter Cell， 貓咪看了救有樣學樣的練成了忍者間諜般的身手

----------


## 尊o葆葆

我不覺得很恐怖!沒想到貓咪也會玩躲貓貓呢!太不可思議了!

那隻貓還真厲害呢  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 路過的狗

看起來有種毛毛的感覺

加上恐怖的音樂

真的很毛呢XD

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我覺得那隻小貓好笑又好可愛~
恐怖片似乎有點太誇張
不過定格前進倒是有點毛毛的

----------


## 極冰青狼

小貓好可愛oWo
每次都能站著移動也不動
像真的木頭一樣
加上恐怖音樂害我笑翻了(炸))
原來動物也會玩木頭人壓~~

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

好厲害的小貓阿~不知道在哪受過的這種訓練...

不過配上恐怖音樂的那影片，

不知道怎樣，蒼我很想笑(遭拖

不過這隻貓真的好可愛~

----------

